# [FREE] SnapReviews - Film Reviews in a Snap



## RobotZeppole (Apr 23, 2013)

Find film reviews quickly and easily.

*Snap a barcode or just search for a film by title.
*Beam reviews to other Android Beam capable devices.
*Big, beautiful cover art.

And for Prime users:
*Share reviews through any app you choose.
*Search YouTube for a film's trailer.
*No More Ads!

https://lh5.ggpht.com/mrzIn7EAwTDlpo6QFCczF5RT_-DnxSbyaMYkfrPy1ygw9qokWHzOABRUOeGmO_9g8Ooy=h900-rw

https://lh3.ggpht.com/ht9y7gVfkCQkBZr0bbMeLkqFbDCzI3cf16053J25RvnXMivpqq7qABGQOv3onBQh6few=h900-rw
https://lh6.ggpht.com/bCGrj6K6C-3k_2mY7Zou4fV4lnI-a_otO_25zMaabUjoKR9JNaayAZH-BspvszysqA=h900-rw
https://lh3.ggpht.com/d4qvPd8R9XXe4W2XxH_WIJmukV_cJf-dfGLU6DxCq8iCAGHnfHYfn2uvEdC35Fq1ya4=h900-rw
https://lh6.ggpht.com/dQEbvo7U9GXi10i3JOHcx1bolS8bK2VAh67jsiiVaxaQHTl1yYIYGGz7B7jKksVOnQ=h900-rw


----------

